# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur > Thai Musik >  Thai Musik gefunden bei...

## Enrico



----------


## Enrico



----------


## schiene

zu sexy für Thailand???...das ist schon sehr obszön für Thailand....

----------


## Robert

Dann doch eher was braves:

----------


## Enrico



----------


## Enrico

[quote="schiene"]zu sexy für Thailand???...das ist schon sehr obszön für Thailand....

Passt nicht zu Thailand in dem Sinn, deswegen ja überall die Diskussion. Auch wenn es in vielen Orten normal ist. Uns gefällt dann schon eher Roberts Song   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Da gab es schon 1969 in Europa ein Lied mit Gestöhne.
Je t’aime ... moi non plus ist ein Duett von Serge Gainsbourg mit Jane Birkin.
Entstanden war das Lied bereits 1967. Gainsbourg – der in den 1960er Jahren als Frauenheld galt – schrieb das Lied als Duett für Brigitte Bardot und nahm es zusammen mit ihr auf. Obwohl sie zwei Alben zusammen aufnahmen, verhinderte Bardot die Veröffentlichung dieses Liedes. Erst 1986 gab sie es zur Veröffentlichung frei.
 In dem Lied haucht Birkin zu einer eingängigen, sanften Hammond-Orgel-Melodie ein zärtliches „Je t’aime“ (ich liebe dich), das sich im Verlauf des Liedes immer mehr zu einem Luststöhnen mit hoher Atemfrequenz steigert. Ebenso unverblümt und provokant ist der Text. Gainsbourg singt „Comme la vague irrésolue je vais, je vais et je viens entre tes reins“ („Wie die ziellose Welle gehe ich, ich gehe und komme zwischen deinen Lenden“) mit sanftem Drängen und Birkin wiederholt es noch einmal in hoher, erregter Stimme; gegen Ende singt sie: „Maintenant, viens!“ („Jetzt, komm!“)
 Das Lied wurde in vielen Ländern von den Radiostationen boykottiert – was die Popularität nur noch steigerte – und von wertkonservativen Institutionen so sehr bekämpft, dass der Protest des Vatikans sogar zur kurzzeitigen Verhaftung des Verantwortlichen der Plattenfirma führte. Der zuständige Vertriebsleiter der italienischen Plattenfirma wurde sogar exkommuniziert. Diese Widerstände schienen die Verkaufszahlen zu fördern: In Frankreich alleine wurde der Titel 750.000 Mal verkauft, in Großbritannien wurden 250.000 Exemplare trotz sprachlicher Probleme umgesetzt, weltweit über zwei Millionen. Das Lied wurde damit zu einem Millionenseller und Kultsong - ungeachtet sprachlicher Probleme.

[youtube:2bk4lo58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ut4-BrdKUE&feature=related[/youtube:2bk4lo58]

----------


## schiene

ja,ja,das Lied lief zu meiner Zeit auch in allen Discos,meist am Ende und war eigentlich immer der Song zum "Weiberabschleppen"  :cool:

----------


## Enrico

???? ???? ????? ??? ???

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ???? ???? ????? ??? ???


Bitte lass' meine hand nicht los!

Na super   ::

----------


## schiene

habs gerad zufällig entdeckt.... :cool: 
hat ja auch bissel Thailandbezug.......

----------


## Enrico



----------


## Enrico



----------


## Enrico



----------


## Enrico



----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich mag diese traditionelle Musik der Thais aus dem Norden
welche hier in dem Video bei ca. 5.25 einsetzt
kann mir jemand helfen den Song als ganzes zu finden ?

----------


## Robert

> kann mir jemand helfen den Song als ganzes zu finden ?


Am besten fragst Du in dem Fall eine(n) Thai deiner Wahl, die oder der auf Thai suchen kann!

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Am besten fragst Du in dem Fall eine(n) Thai deiner Wahl, die oder der auf Thai suchen kann!


...ja das wird das beste sein

----------


## schiene

mal was älteres......




und Ding Dong

----------


## schiene

und noch was altes....



und...

----------


## schiene

Khmer Oldies Rock-n-Roll  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Interessant. Wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gab. Danke Schiene!

----------


## schiene

Somlaks Lieblingssänger....

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Nau servas, _Phongthep Kradonchamnan_  :: 

Hier kannst du deiner Frau ein 'Alabam' anhorchen/herunterladen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Hab' auch vor einiger Zeit ein recht altes Lied gefunden, welches jeder Isaani kennt!

Daao Ban Don -  khon kii lang kwai   :cool:  (ดาวบ้านดอน - คนขี่หลังควาย)




LG TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

Mein (Isaan-) Lieblingssaenger ist der *เฉลิมพล มาลาคำ* / Chalermpon Malakham

Bevorzugt die alten Songs!

Hier 2 Std.....  :: 




LG TW

----------


## schiene

Naja.....die letzten 3 vorgestellten Videos sind schon eher für "Hardcore Isanis"
Das ist nicht so Somlaks Geschmack. Aber sie meinte ganz großzügig wenn ich mir die Kopfhörer
aufsetzte hat sie nichts dagegen wenn ich mir so etwas anhöre  ::   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> .....die letzten 3 vorgestellten Videos sind schon eher für "Hardcore Isanis"


*#24*, also mein erster Post, ist doch eh auch _"Somlaks Lieblingssänger"_ !  :: 

TW

----------


## frank_rt

mit dieser musik kann ich noch nichts anfangen.
klingt für mich in etwa so als wenn ein Muezzin zum gebet aufruft.
aber das kann sich auch noch ändern

----------


## wein4tler

*Chalermpol Malakham* (Thai:* เฉลิมพล มาลาคำ*) ist ein Sänger aus dem Isaan. Bekannt durch seinen *Luk-Thung* und *Mor-Lam* Gesangstil, aber er ist auch ein talentierter Performer von *Kantrum*. Die meisten Lieder von Chalermpol in Thai gesungen, aber öfter auch in Nord-Khmer (Khamen) gesprochen in den Thai Provinzen von Surin, Sisaket, Buriram und Roi Et. 

*Luk Thung*

Luk Thung (Thai: ลูกทุ่ง), wörtlich „Kind des Feldes“, ist die beliebteste Musikrichtung Thailands. Der Ausdruck ist die Kurzform von Pleng Luk Thung.
Der Musikstil entwickelte sich in den 1930er Jahren und verbreitete sich schnell, vor allem durch die Übertragung im Rundfunk. Die Texte handeln von den Problemen der einfachen Landbevölkerung. Ende der 1960er Jahre war Pleng Luk Thung der am meisten im Rundfunk gespielte Musikstil. Ab den 1970er Jahren wurden zunehmend Fernsehsendungen mit Luk Thung ausgestrahlt und die ersten Kassetten aufgenommen und veröffentlicht.

Um ein bekannter Luk Thung-Sänger zu werden, war es unerlässlich, dass er aus einer ländlichen Gegend stammte. *Sayan Sanya*, einer der damals bekanntesten Luk Thung-Sänger, war ein Reisbauer aus Suphanburi. Suraphon Sombatcharoen, Ploen Phromdaen, Chai Muangsing und Phaibun Butkhan stammten aus ähnlichen Verhältnissen mit ähnlichen Hintergrundgeschichten. Viele der beliebtesten Luk Thung-Stars stammten aus Suphanburi, darunter auch die erfolgreiche Sängerin Pumpuang Duangjan, die Tochter eines ländlichen Lohnarbeiters; sie passte den Stil an die Thai-Popmusik an.
Seit den 1990ern gibt es viele Verbindungen zwischen Luk thung, Thai-Popmusik und Mor Lam. Seither werden auch Liebeslieder mit weicher Stimme als Luk Thung vorgetragen. Ein junger Sänger, der 2009 mit einem Hit berühmt wurde, ist Phai Pongsathorn.

Durch den Einfluss des Mor Lam-Stils entstand die* neue Richtung Luk Thung Isaan*, die auch Luk Thung Prayuk genannt wird. Dieser Stil beinhaltet die schnelleren Rhythmen des Mor Lam-Stils. Ein Megastar dieser Richtung ist die *Sängerin Jintara Poonlarp*.
Eine weitere Luk-Thung-Sängerin aus der Provinz Ubon Ratchathani ist *Tai Orathai*.
Bekannt sind auch Buppha Saichon, Ponchai Soipet, Samai Onwong und Sunaree Ratchasima.

*Mo Lam* (Thai หมอลำ, auch als Mor Lam transkribiert) nennt man sowohl traditionelle Volksliedsänger in Laos und in der nordostthailändischen Region Isan, als auch deren Gesangsstil.

Ein Mo Lam interpretiert Lam Lao, Lao-Musik, d. h., den improvisierten Gesang zur Begleitung der Khaen, einer Mundorgel aus Bambus. Die moderne Spielart ist jedoch meist durchkomponiert und wird von elektrischen Musikinstrumenten begleitet. Musikalisch zeichnet sich ein Mo Lam durch schnelle Tempi und Vortragsweise aus.

Neben dem üblichen Thema der unerwiderten Liebe schildert der vortragende Mo Lam die Widrigkeiten des Lebens im ländlichen Siedlungsgebiet der Laoten, meist aus einer ironisierenden Perspektive. Der Auftritt eines Mo Lam ist oft ein wichtiger Bestandteil von Festen und Zeremonien in Laos und überall dort in Thailand, wo die zahlreichen Arbeitsmigranten aus dem Isan leben.
Einige Forscher vertreten die Ansicht, dass die Wurzeln des Mo Lam in *schamanistischen Gesängen* liegen. Das mag die Variante erklären, die *Lam Phi Fah* genannt wird, und die üblicherweise von älteren Frauen vorgetragen wird, die tanzend und singend die Geister anrufen.
Deshalb empfindet es frank_rt wie einen Gesang der Muezzin. Hat irgendwie den Charakter eines Gebetes.

Andere Spielarten entsprechen ganz dem zentralthailändischen *Lam Tad*, was den Schluss nahelegt, beim Lam handle es sich um ein formalisiertes Werberitual. Eine der beliebtesten Arten des Mo Lam, der *Mo Lam Klon*, ist ein stimmlicher „Kampf“ zwischen einem Mann und einer Frau, die im Wechsel einander neckende Lieder improvisieren.
Junge Künstler verwenden  Elemente des Lam Lao auch dazu, um als Mo Lam Sing aufzutreten. Sie präsentieren, beeinflusst von dem zentralthailändischen Luk Thung und westlicher Popmusik, zu elektrischer Instrumentalbegleitung meist "freche" bis zotige Texte auf provokante Weise.

Ein *Mo Lam-Vortrag* ist in der Regel *dreigeteilt*, wobei Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen:
*Koen* (เกิน) ist die langsame, gesungene Einleitung, die meist von der Khaen begleitet wird und oft die Worte O La No (=„Oh Schicksal“) enthält.
*Phleng* (เพลง) ist die gesungene Strophe.
*Lam* (ลำ) ist der rapartige Refrain.

Vielleicht habe ich durch diesen Beitrag, dem einenen oder anderen diese Art von Musik etwas näher bringen oder ein gewisses Verständnis dafür wecken können.

----------

